# second yanagiba



## 83kamaleon (Jul 27, 2018)

It's actually the first i shaped but i ended up finishing it second,i still have to perfect the finish on blade and handle,and also the sharpening,but i'll start sharing a little cutting test.When it will be ready for pictures i'm going to share them with you,let me know what you think


----------



## 83kamaleon (Jul 30, 2018)

Pictures taken.Some data about the knife.
The stock used is ma5mv steel,4mm thick,210mm long.The handle is olive wood with water buffalo horn bolster and a brass spacer.The knife was my first try with a yanagiba,i tried my hand before starting working on a damascus billet i had bought,so even if i finished it second it's actually my first,i'm quite satisfied with the result even if there's still a lot to work on,i'd like to improve the ura a lot


----------



## merlijny2k (Aug 6, 2018)

Nice! That is some polish you have going on there!


----------



## 83kamaleon (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes,but it's really something I don't like doing,very boring


----------

